# Wedding Music



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Um, I won't say exactly _why_ I'm starting this thread, but all I'm looking for is some good wedding music. I don't want the famous Mendelssohn and I don't want the famous Wagner. I suggested Pachelbel's Canon and Gigue and got told off.  Also, nothing too avant-garde.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I've heard the Pie Jesu from Fauré's Requiem is sometimes chosen for such like occasions.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if this counts, but this work was, apparently, composed to celebrate Liszt's marriage to Princess Wittgenstein - the wedding never took place, however.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Andreas said:


> I've heard the Pie Jesu from Fauré's Requiem is sometimes chosen for such like occasions.


I'd rather have somehting that is rarely chosen for such occasions but would be very fitting.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

This was played on my cousin's wedding.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This post has been deleted after a severe telling off from MaestroViolinist


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

These seem appropriate to me


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Imagine the lovely wedding you can have with this:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This post has been deleted after a severe telling off from MaestroViolinist


I am going to kill you. Which would you prefer:

1. Boiled in oil
2. Stuck with pins


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Imagine the lovely wedding you can have with this:


MY GOD YES THAT IS BRILLIANT but someone else does not exactly want micropolyphony.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> I am going to kill you. Which would you prefer:
> 
> 1. Boiled in oil
> 2. Stuck with pins


Stuck with pins.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Stuck with pins.


Ok then. Don't scream too much, you might disturb your family.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ok then. Don't scream too much, you might disturb your family.


I can completely shut down the nerves in my skin and numb my entire body so it won't hurt a bit. That's why I chose the second one.  But why would you want to kill me after everything I have PMed you?


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can completely shut down the nerves in my skin and numb my entire body so it won't hurt a bit. That's why I chose the second one.  But why would you want to kill me after everything I have PMed you?


You take the things I say way too seriously.  :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> You take the things I say way too seriously.  :lol:


And have I just humiliated myself by creating this thread for taking our conversation way too seriously?


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And have I just humiliated myself by creating this thread for taking our conversation way too seriously?


_ Some_ things I say.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> _ Some_ things I say.


So you were serious about _that_ then?

Well how's this:






Very "Italianate" performance. A little on the slow side, but excellent theorbo continuo playing.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know (or care) what's going on here above -- but back to the question: I was married to the wedding march from The Marriage of Figaro -- every bit as attractive as either of the Mendelssohns but seldom done, and a real conversation starter. Any pianist/organist can play it from the piano/vocal score, or you can download and edit it (in the opera, the first go-round is stepped on by recitative). The 1970s Davis/Norman recording is really good for this purpose.

George


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I like Bach/Gounod _Ave Maria_ which sounds good with just about any solo instrument or vocal.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

*PRELUDE*

Penelo's Theme - Hitoshi Sakimoto

Great Fairy's Fountain Theme - Koji Kondo

Aeolic Guardian - Masashi Hamauzu

Love Grows - Nobuo Uematsu

Tifa's Theme - Nobuo Uematsu

Ronfaure - Nobuo Uematsu

Theme of Love - Nobuo Uematsu

Descendant of Shinobi - Nobuo Uematsu

Melodies of Life - Nobuo Uematsu

Prelude - Nobuo Uematsu

*PROCESSIONAL*

Hikari - Yoko Shimomura

Dearly Beloved - Yoko Shimomura

To Zanarkand - Nobuo Uematsu

Chiisana Yousei (A Small Fairy) - Takayuki Negishi

Aeris Theme - Nobuo Uematsu

Theme of Love - Nobuo Uematsu

Fragments of Memories - Nobuo Uematsu

*RECESSIONAL*

Overture - Koichi Sugiyama

Victory Fanfare - Nobuo Uematsu

Final Fantasy - Nobuo Uematsu

Light of Blessing ~ A Letter - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

2nd movement of Eine kleine nachtmusik


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Um, I won't say exactly _why_ I'm starting this thread, but all I'm looking for is some good wedding music. I don't want the famous Mendelssohn and I don't want the famous Wagner. I suggested Pachelbel's Canon and Gigue and got told off.  Also, nothing too avant-garde.


OHhhhhhhhh, REALLYYYYYYYY, what might be?! ... Oh, please, the curiosity and my naivety is killing me!, please, but please, TELL US! (sarcasm-o-matic out of scale)


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

aleazk said:


> OHhhhhhhhh, REALLYYYYYYYY, what might be?! ... Oh, please, the curiosity and my naivety is killing me!, please, but please, TELL US! (sarcasm-o-matic out of scale)


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Bach is always good. 

For a wedding I played for, I did Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring for processional, his Flute Sonata in E minor 3rd mvmt for interlude, and the Badinerie from Suite in B minor for recessional.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Are you marrying the wolf girl??


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Schumann: Kinderszenen Op. 15 No. 6, Wichtige Begebenheit


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Philip said:


> Are you marrying the wolf girl??


You are very unobservant. The wolf girl is not getting married. I am not getting married. MaestroViolinist is not getting married. This thread is purely for wedding music.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

My new flatmate just told me she wants to walk down the aisle to this:






Scary! :O


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

crmoorhead said:


> My new flatmate just told me she wants to walk down the aisle to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's better than walking down the aisle to bloody *Mendelssohn!*


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well it's better than walking down the aisle to bloody *Mendelssohn!*


Lol, sure, but it does rather set the tone for the marriage. Might as well walk down the aisle to the Ride of the Valkeries. My sister had a string quartet at her wedding. She knows nothing about music, that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

crmoorhead said:


> Lol, sure, but it does rather set the tone for the marriage. Might as well walk down the aisle to the Ride of the Valkeries. My sister had a string quartet at her wedding. She knows nothing about music, that's all I have to say about that.


I hope they played Stockhausen. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hope they played Stockhausen. That's all I have to say about that.


It would have cost too much to hire out the helicopters...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

crmoorhead said:


> It would have cost too much to hire out the helicopters...


I hope they played Ferneyhough then.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Went to a wedding last weekend. They were playing Vivaldi "Four Seasons". Not too bad.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hope they played Stockhausen. That's all I have to say about that.





crmoorhead said:


> It would have cost too much to hire out the helicopters...


Well, the last scene of _Sonntag_, the last opera of _LICHT_, is _Hoch-Zeiten_ (literally _High times_ but also _Weddings_) which celebrates the marriage of Michael and Eve. And no helicopters. But it is performed simultaneously in two separate venues...


----------



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Um, I won't say exactly _why_ I'm starting this thread, but all I'm looking for is some good wedding music. I don't want the famous Mendelssohn and I don't want the famous Wagner. I suggested Pachelbel's Canon and Gigue and got told off.  Also, nothing too avant-garde.


J J Fux Forgotten Wedding march.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

As you may have guessed, I am very much a romantic. My personal choice, what I want playing when I walk down the aisle one day is this piece:






Just amazing ^_^


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Try the Faure Pavan. For laughs, how about the funeral March of a Marionet. Some guys might find that appropriate. The wedding music from Ruddigore, Hail the Bridegroom Hail the Bride (Sullivan, you know). The imperial March from the empire Strkes Back? Pilgrims Chorus from Tannhauser. Bach Air (Air on the G string). Given the right setting, the opening from Also Sprach Zarathustra.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Write one. That's what I ended up doing


----------

